# Where is everyone?



## icequeen (Oct 8, 2009)

One of the other ladies lamented no one near her to hunt. I also would like people near me who understands the archery bug Im in east tn. Where are the rest of you ladies.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry icequeen ~ I am in Michigan


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm in Utah!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I am in middle tennessee...tnarcherychic is in east tn, shoot her a pm, you may already know her!!


----------



## Passion2009 (Oct 6, 2009)

Darlington, SC here. Wish I could hunt with you!:teeth:


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

Northwest Indiana, by Lake Michigan


----------



## SconiGirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Northwestern Wisconsin (on the Minnesota/Wisconsin border). :thumbs_up


----------



## bree (Aug 16, 2009)

Western Kentucky!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

We need a hunt where everyone can meet....Wouldn't that be great!!! No Men!!!!! I'm in "Northern South Carolina"!!!


----------



## garfanatic (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm in the center of Iowa. This is the only time I wish the United States wasn't so large.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm the farthest south that I have seen so far in Leesburg, GA (south west GA).


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Oklahoma, hope you find someone!


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Minnesota here, in the twin cities. I'd love the chance to hunt with some of the women here!


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

Central MN


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

South Carolina here, near Charleston.


----------



## FLcracker (Apr 16, 2009)

Central Florida about 30 minutes south of Gainesville. Looking forward to the ASA shoot in February. We will be at a new facility this year. Hope to finally meet some of you then.


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

I'm in southeast Pennsylvania, about an hour out of Philly.


----------



## MommaTurbo (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm over in the square states. SE Idaho, down by the UT border. Kinda lonely over here in AT! lol! Everyone seems to be in the midwest and east coast.


----------



## Chiquita_hunt3r (Sep 28, 2007)

*Colorado*

I am in western Colorado


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

MommaTurbo said:


> I'm over in the square states. SE Idaho, down by the UT border. Kinda lonely over here in AT! lol! Everyone seems to be in the midwest and east coast.


Ya, there isn't to many posters from the Western States!!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Southeast Ohio


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

MommaTurbo said:


> I'm over in the square states. SE Idaho, down by the UT border. Kinda lonely over here in AT! lol! Everyone seems to be in the midwest and east coast.


This time next year I will be joining your ranks ~ we are moving to Montana in August 2010 ~ probably near the Seeley Lake area, about an hour east of Missoula.


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Missouri here. Live on the MO/KS border and hunt on the IOWA/MO border about 30 miles from Illinois. 
Hope to meet some of you one of these days. I can't tell you all how happy I am I found this site...it's so nice to have other women to communicate with that have the same issues!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Chiquita_hunt3r said:


> I am in western Colorado


So lucky! I was born and raised in Colorado and it is beautiful there! Enjoy it for me...:darkbeer:


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm in southern Maryland...


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

Is there ANYBODY out there in La or Mississippi? All of yall cant be from north of the Mason Dixon. Im from Louisiana, I hunt in arkansas and Mississippi. Going on an all girls hunt in Alabama in 2 weeks at The Shed Lodge for the annual girls hunt with the NHBs. (Nomadic hunting Babes). Yall every hear of them? Want to come hunt with us?


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm from southeast Georgia just on the Florida border. I'm 20 minutes from Jacksonville, FL.


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Westchester County, NY.


----------



## BowBeauty (Oct 4, 2009)

North eastern ohio


----------



## Tribeck3 (Aug 20, 2008)

Central Illinois here and I do mean central, smack dab right in the middle. East of Springfield about 45 min.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

MommaTurbo said:


> I'm over in the square states. SE Idaho, down by the UT border. Kinda lonely over here in AT! lol! Everyone seems to be in the midwest and east coast.


I hear ya MommaT! It does get a bit lonely over in this area. :nod:



camoprincess said:


> This time next year I will be joining your ranks ~ we are moving to Montana in August 2010 ~ probably near the Seeley Lake area, about an hour east of Missoula.


I'm in Missoula Camo, once you get here let me know. Maybe we can shoot some together!!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm in Missoula Camo, once you get here let me know. Maybe we can shoot some together!! [/QUOTE]

Sounds good to me Dee ~ anything I should prepare for by moving out there?


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

North central Arkansas here. Right on MO state line.


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Oklahoma


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

SC here down near Augusta Ga


----------



## Lady Artemis (May 5, 2006)

I am from Marion, Indiana; halfway between Indianapolis and Fort Wayne.
There is some prime public land for hunting in the area, since there are 4 reservoirs and other recreation areas less than a hour drive from my home.


----------



## Avacia (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm in Colorado currently. Originally from Michigan and will probably be going back there in the next 2 years. Just got into archery and I am loving it. I really like the women's threads. I have been looking for a bow that will fit me AND is left handed-it's nice to have advice from women who have been in the sport for a while.


----------



## rivergirl1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Northern California here!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

camoprincess said:


> I'm in Missoula Camo, once you get here let me know. Maybe we can shoot some together!!


Sounds good to me Dee ~ anything I should prepare for by moving out there?[/QUOTE]

Be ready for all kinds of weather! It could be raining one minute then sunny, then maybe even some snow!  Its awesome out here, I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Be ready for all kinds of weather! It could be raining one minute then sunny, then maybe even some snow!  Its awesome out here, I'm sure you'll love it. [/QUOTE]

I can't wait! Wish it would hurry and get here:teeth:


----------



## gyddieupquirt (Oct 20, 2009)

Southern Illinois


----------



## gamecooker (Feb 23, 2009)

eastern Washington


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Western NY here. But moving to Pa soon. Heard its colder there. Not looking forward to more coldness lol.


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

Northeast Ohio 

OH - IO
GO BUCKS


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

SouthWestern Pennsylvania


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

FarmGirl7 said:


> Southeast Ohio





BowBeauty said:


> North eastern ohio





Camo_Lady said:


> Northeast Ohio
> 
> OH - IO
> GO BUCKS


Just another Buckeye chiming in...


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

smurphysgirl said:


> Just another Buckeye chiming in...


another buckeye girl here. southwest ohio!


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

Southeast Indiana!


----------



## holly (Aug 1, 2006)

Northeast Wisconsin. About an hour Northwest of Green Bay


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

A wee village called Linwood in the great state of Renfrewshire, Scotland. (Near Glasgow)

If im not there i'm in MS.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Northwest Mississippi


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

Mid-Michigan here...I am feeling left out :-( **So what is it like to hunt w/ girls? It has always been just me and my boyz (I grew up w/ them all).


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

Southeast Indiana.. near Metamora (more commonly known is Brookville Lake bout a 20 min away)


----------



## herTHINGarchery (Oct 12, 2009)

Kansas.........central kansas.


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

*I am from Beautiful Western Montana!! *


----------



## kimberlyc63 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll chime in for California...looks like I'm the only one! Must be all of the restrictions on hunting here. :sad:


----------



## MommaTurbo (Sep 27, 2009)

kimberlyc63 said:


> I'll chime in for California...looks like I'm the only one! Must be all of the restrictions on hunting here. :sad:


yeah, i lived in SoCal for about 4 years....NO hunting going on there....


----------



## Lady Sage (Oct 25, 2007)

Northeast Oklahoma


----------



## Blondie0236 (Oct 16, 2009)

North Central Arkansas


----------



## Pumpkins (Nov 12, 2009)

Kansas City area (Shawnee, KS) 
Anyone close enough to help me learn and practice?


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Chalk up another one of us from those big squared-off states in the West: New Mexico.


----------



## Barb Carlson (Dec 22, 2006)

I live here in the great northwest Washington State!


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

North-West Alberta, Canada

:canada:


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

Miami, Florida -- mostly hunt in the Big Cypress.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

Huntsville, AL here!!! :star:


----------

